# Surface plate protection



## RWanke (Aug 18, 2019)

With the help of my brothers amply equipped wood working shop we built this box to protect my new surface plate. My wife says she thinks the box is so pretty and  would like to have one but she doesn't know what it would be used for.


----------



## WCraig (Aug 18, 2019)

Very interesting design.  Where did you get the fasteners?  They're sturdy enough to carry the weight of the plate if you pick up the box with the handles?  Or do your fingers go through and under the ends of the plate?

From the last picture, it appears that the surface plate is 'captured' in the base piece, right?  How big is the surface plate?

Craig


----------



## RWanke (Aug 18, 2019)

I don't remember where the latches came from. They have been in my "junk box" for probably 20 years. I made the handles so my fingers lift the plate from the ledges of the plate, and yes, the plate is captured in the bottom tray. The plate size is 9" x 12".


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice case  

Those latches are standard equipment for road/flight cases used for sound, video and other equipment. A quick online search brings up this:

https://www.diyroadcasesstore.com/categories/Latches/Surface-Latches/

They should be plenty strong for lifting a small surface plate, much nicer than the piece of scrap plexiglass I have covering mine....

John


----------



## brino (Aug 18, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> much nicer than the piece of scrap plexiglass I have covering mine....



......or the reused mdf box covering mine.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello Rwanke,
excellent work!
i love the beauty, durability, and look of oak!
you did a far better job than i did for my plates.
now i get feelings that i should reconsider what has been done, maybe i'll try again! 



			https://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/2016-03-26-jpg.211689/
		



			https://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/2016-03-26-jpg.211690/


----------



## 38super (Aug 18, 2019)

Southco latches


----------



## darkzero (Aug 18, 2019)

Very nice! I like it.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 19, 2019)

Beautiful case!
Beats my I’ll fitting piece of plywood and old t shirts I use to protect mine.


----------



## higgite (Aug 19, 2019)

Nicely done, RW! I’m afraid if I had a box that nice protecting my surface plate, I’d have to have another box to protect that box.

Tom


----------



## RWanke (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you all for all the nice compliments. I figure I have about $30 in material for the box. I bought a 1" x 12"" x 3' and a 1/2" x 4" x 4' oak boards from Menards. Not the cheapest route but pretty convenient. Plus I have enough 1" board left to make a base for the wobbler engine I'm attempting. Waiting on a couple reamers to arrive to start the parts for it. This will be a first attempt at an engine and I hope it's good enough when done to give to a friend of mine for a Christmas present. I am going to attempt a trick/fake "boiler" setup made from the compressed air cans used for hand held air horns. I have to figure out a fitting to screw to the can and a needle valve or some way to regulate pressure. I'll post pics when I start turning out parts for it.


----------

